# Schwinn Double Diamond



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2021)

Greetings Schwinn gurus...I was told it's a double diamond when I purchased it but is it a C model? Serial number is A80562...any help with the year of manufacture? Any information will be greatly appreciated...Pappy


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Greetings Schwinn gurus...I was told it's a double diamond when I purchased it but is it a C model? Serial number is A80562...any help with the year of manufacture? Any information will be greatly appreciated...PappyView attachment 1483628View attachment 1483629




Love the patina on the chair......!!


----------



## Hastings (Sep 23, 2021)

My guess is ‘37 DD. C would have curved seat stays.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2021)

A pic of the serial would be helpful but DD was only 1935. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hastings said:


> My guess is ‘37 DD. C would have curved seat stays.



Huh?


----------



## dasberger (Sep 23, 2021)

Pic of serial?  Pull crank and check date?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2021)

Why would a pic of the number matter? I'm not trying to be a wise acher but just trying to learn...I will get a pic of it tomorrow & post it here. Thanx for the input so far... I've always wanted one of these Schwinns...Pappy


----------



## dasberger (Sep 24, 2021)

The '35 would have a hand stamped serial.  Sweet frame....


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2021)

Sorry...learning a new phone... appears to be a'37 but what model?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2021)

This looks like the same frame but is a '36


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

I always wonder why folks want a photo of the serial #.  I could show my 4 year old niece a serial number on a bike and she could write it down. she is an exceptional 4 year old, but still 4.


----------



## Hastings (Sep 26, 2021)

Pictures show if hand stamp vs machine.


----------



## dasberger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Sep 26, 2021)

There are roughly 100 pages spread across multiple posts discussing prewar Schwinn serials.  The one thing consistent about the charts that are out there is...  wait for it.... they're inconsistent. 

This is due to a number of circumstances  but  mainly stem from manufacturing millions of bikes and selling them private labeled through distributors.  Most manufacturing systems will still utilize parts manufactured in previous years until stock runs out.  I see this all the time with vintage guitars. 

Date stamps, serials and specific parts can be great indicators of manufacture date but there will always be outliers.  One thing for certain on your bike is it's not a '35.

One chart is pretty specific about A serials with linear, closely spaced small digits....  Yours seems to fit that description and with a '37 crank that seems likely...

On the other hand it's possible it's late '38 early '39 with leftover crank.  

As for model you got me... maybe a BC?


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 29, 2021)

Had a '37 c model just like that, looked like dd but wasn't because it was a c model @Goatroper


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Oct 6, 2021)

My vote is also model C. Mainly because of the shape of the top tube. The front half of the front triangle, the top tube and middle bar run parallel. Where as a BC and ‘36 double diamond, the top tube has more of a curve throughout.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 7, 2021)

so this is a rare ddc model...again shows Schwinn made it up as they went along...


----------



## BatWaves (Oct 19, 2021)

Can you measure the width between the top bar and lower bar?


----------

